# Glock 19: yay or nay?



## Bharvey

I've been thinking about getting a Glock 19. I've never been a Glock person but the more and more I think about CHL the more I want to make sure I have a durable and reliable firearm. I currently carry a Beretta PX4 that I love and will use, but it's a full size gun and I'm restricted a little on concealed carrying depending on what shirts I wear. From what I've read and heard about the Glock 19 is that it's light, reliable, accurate and great for concealed carry. Has anyone had any experience, or own, this firearm? Anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this? I'd appreciate the discussion; it'll help me make my decision. I'm pretty set on it but you never know...


----------



## Muddskipper

I was taking a multi day defensive pistol class, with my sig. The teacher was cool and sat us down and said you can carry what you want. But he did 10,000 rounds through his Glock 19 in a week.... *WITHOUT CLEANING IT* ...he is a ex spcl forces military guy, and has used them all. He said if it were up to him, and you wanted a no fail shooter, get a Glock. There not pretty but they shoot shoot shoot.... Rain sleet or snow.

He did say get a short reset trigger and a lighter trigger installed.

I got mine a Memorial shooting indoor range... Paid a little more for it... But when I buy the parts for it they install them for free...


----------



## mrvmax

The grip angle is the only thing I do not like about Glock's. That being said, you cannot go wrong with one. Due to the widespread use they have probably been tested more than most of the competing brands and they do run long without cleaning (although I am not sure why anyone would do that, cleaning does not take much time). By design they need very little lube when you do clean them. I think the S&W M&P would be another good choice.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

I was never a fan of glocks grip either till I sent my 17 to http://www.gripreductions.com/ to add a beaver tail and shave some off the grip. It fits more like a 1911 now.


----------



## Whodathunkit

I carry a Glock 19. I'm a big guy and can conceal it well. I've also got big hands so the double stacked grip works for me. If you have average size hands you may tend to shoot "down/ to the left". I started carrying a Glock 26 this summer and I love it. The 26 is just a little shorter and the grip is a little smaller. 

My wife went with a Sig P290 and I inherited her 26. The 26 Is also a double stack and she had small hands. 

I carry either Glock in a Crossbreed Super Tux Delux. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SmithEC

If the grip doesn't suit you, I suppose it's possible you can make it suit your for just a few bucks.

For all I have into this one, I wouldn't care to carry it or shoot it if it weren't for that PEARCE mag extension. It doesn't add capacity. It just changes the profile of the grip.

It can be very simple. Get your G19 and simply put something like a Ghost 3.5 pound connector in it. Add extensions to your mags if you want. It may suit you just like that.

Glock work is easy enough to do yourself if you want to take a few minutes to learn how. There are resources all over the internet.

I like a full copper carry round. I carry a Barnes tac-xp full copper produced by Double Tap.

Short answer: The G19 can be an awful good carry choice.

This is not a competition handgun. I do carry this.


----------



## chicken fried

Glocks are some of the best combat weapons out there. I have 22,27, and now a gen4 19. I love them all. I have never had a problem with any of them, clean or dirty. I just got the 19 and love it. I put the beaver tail back strap and it great. I couldn't imagine buying anything else for a combat weapon. You get a lot of gun for the price.


----------



## Txfirenfish

yay


----------



## sleepersilverado

My observation is there are two types of people, those who love glocks and those who hate them. In general those who hate them seem to lean towards xd's. 

I am a HK guy and carry a P30 everyday.

I personaly do not like the xd, shot for shot to me the glock shoots better than the xd. I feel a glock 19 is one of the best all around guns for the money. I own glock magazines but no glocks. A 19 and a 34 will be in my collection one day. 

Also if you can fine previous gens new you can get an even better deal.


----------



## Flat Trout

I have two 19s Gen 3 and looking for a 26. They go bang each time and I like the simplicity. Just wish they had a take down lever like the older Sigs.

Sent from my windows phone using Board Express


----------



## THE JAMMER

will run as well, if not better than any gun out there. However, as has been said before.

If it doesn't fit, you must acquit.

Put the gun at low ready, close your eyes, and bring the gun up to firing position and see what you are looking at. That will tell you whether you should buy the glock.


----------



## Beaux

Not my favorite but there ain't nothing wrong with it. I own a Glock and I was issued one when I was a cop, but I put it down and carried my USP. Still carry the Glock around from time to Tommie. You can't go wrong with it but I'm not a fan of the 9mm. I'd go with a Glock 23


----------



## glenbo

What Beaux said. The Glock 23 is probably the finest carry handgun you can find. They are all compromises between size, caliber, and capacity. The Model 23 hits it just right.


----------



## B-Money

except for Rohm or S&W Sigma, the answer is always Yea.


----------



## mrvmax

Beaux said:


> Not my favorite but there ain't nothing wrong with it. I own a Glock and I was issued one when I was a cop, but I put it down and carried my USP. Still carry the Glock around from time to Tommie. You can't go wrong with it but I'm not a fan of the 9mm. I'd go with a Glock 23


H&K, now there is a great pistol. I have a P2000 and it is my favorite handgun and I prefer that over any of the other pistols I have owned or fired.


----------



## Bily Lovec

y'all making a big deal about cleaning/not cleaning.
I dont care how dirty it is as long as its wet.

run one dry for a while. then get back to us.


----------



## Ernest

Think Glocks are great weapons. Personally, I hate the triggers. Not a fan of DAO triggers.


----------



## FishingMama

For what it's worth to get a woman's opinion, I use a Glock 19 and added the medium size beaver tail - it is light and easy to grip - my hand fits into the grip perfectly - I have not cleaned mine yet - have shot about 2000 rounds through it, and was told I really didn't need to clean it til it starts getting 'heavy'. Also have M&P compact and love it as well, but the Glock 19 is my #1 choice. My daughter also has one - she added the small grip to hers. Love them!


----------



## CDHknives

I like Glocks.

I don't like them for concealed carry. They are a bit too thick for my skinny frame. Your mileage may vary. I have been carrying Keltec and Kahr for 4+ years now...and primarily because they are also reliable and much thinner than my Glock making them easier to conceal under light summer weight clothing.

For function and bang for your buck, Glock is as good or better than any, and better than many costing much more.


----------



## Wolf6151

Big YAY for Glock, they make great pistols. I carry a Glock 23 everyday on duty and off.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

I'm a Glock man from way back...LOL Great pistols for sure. But, for those of you that stated about NOT cleaning your pistols any or very often are setting yourself up for a failure of some kind.
I shoot IDPA and have seen Glocks fail and have had a few myself....and I clean mine after every Monday nite shoot.
The last thing you want is for a firearm to fail you when you need it the most....a life saving senario ! Glocks are TOO easy to clean, to NOT keep clean.
To the OP : Do yourself a favor and go see Dale Hunnicutt in Humble so you can see what a modified Glock frame feels like before your purchase yours.Everyone that has handled my custom Glocks have raved about how good they feel in the hand.
As far as model goes...the 19 or 23 is a good choice for CC


----------



## jamisjockey

Scott where do you shoot Monday night IdPA?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

jamisjockey said:


> Scott where do you shoot Monday night IdPA?


The Armsroom in League City.It's $20 to shoot.We normally shoot 6 stages.New shooters should be there by 6pm for new shooter orientation.Range goes " hot " at 630pm.You will need, eyes and ears ( protection )...your gun,holster ( IWB or OWB ),3 magazines , bouble mag holder and appr. 100 rnds of ammo. 
Alot of experianced and some notso experianced shooters are there.Everyone is super nice and helps everyone out to be a safe and more proficient shooter.
Me and my better-half shoot twice a month as my schedule allows.We sign up online @ teamtraimwreck.idpaclub.org We always shoot w/ squad one. Come check it out.....be far warned....it's addicting. LOL


----------



## Bharvey

mrvmax said:


> The grip angle is the only thing I do not like about Glock's. That being said, you cannot go wrong with one. Due to the widespread use they have probably been tested more than most of the competing brands and they do run long without cleaning (although I am not sure why anyone would do that, cleaning does not take much time). By design they need very little lube when you do clean them. I think the S&W M&P would be another good choice.


I've actually shied away from them because of the grip. I have small "Burger King" hands so the grip was always just a hair too big. For some reason the Glock 19 grip seems better. Still has the angle, but it works for my hands.


----------



## Bharvey

SmithEC said:


> If the grip doesn't suit you, I suppose it's possible you can make it suit your for just a few bucks.
> 
> For all I have into this one, I wouldn't care to carry it or shoot it if it weren't for that PEARCE mag extension. It doesn't add capacity. It just changes the profile of the grip.
> 
> It can be very simple. Get your G19 and simply put something like a Ghost 3.5 pound connector in it. Add extensions to your mags if you want. It may suit you just like that.
> 
> Glock work is easy enough to do yourself if you want to take a few minutes to learn how. There are resources all over the internet.
> 
> I like a full copper carry round. I carry a Barnes tac-xp full copper produced by Double Tap.
> 
> Short answer: The G19 can be an awful good carry choice.
> 
> This is not a competition handgun. I do carry this.


Nice!


----------



## Bharvey

THE JAMMER said:


> will run as well, if not better than any gun out there. However, as has been said before.
> 
> If it doesn't fit, you must acquit.
> 
> Put the gun at low ready, close your eyes, and bring the gun up to firing position and see what you are looking at. That will tell you whether you should buy the glock.


Did this yesterday and ended up looking at a white dot between the uprights. It fit me just right


----------



## Bharvey

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> The Armsroom in League City.It's $20 to shoot.We normally shoot 6 stages.New shooters should be there by 6pm for new shooter orientation.Range goes " hot " at 630pm.You will need, eyes and ears ( protection )...your gun,holster ( IWB or OWB ),3 magazines , bouble mag holder and appr. 100 rnds of ammo.
> Alot of experianced and some notso experianced shooters are there.Everyone is super nice and helps everyone out to be a safe and more proficient shooter.
> Me and my better-half shoot twice a month as my schedule allows.We sign up online @ teamtraimwreck.idpaclub.org We always shoot w/ squad one. Come check it out.....be far warned....it's addicting. LOL


I may have to hit that up one of these days. It's a drive for me but I've been looking to do some more shooting with other human beings...lol My "range" shooting usually involves a cardboard box, a self-stick target, 100rds, and a cotton field


----------



## Bharvey

Well, I pretty much had my mind made up but after reading some of the posts I went ahead and purchased a Glock 19 Gen 3 yesterday. I originally wanted a Gen 4 but didn't feel like paying the extra money. The Gen 3 grip suit me just fine. I took it out late yesterday evening and put about 100 rounds through it and it shot like a champ. Had a pretty good trigger reset on it and I was able to pull of some pretty quick "double-taps" with decent accuracy. I'm extremely happy with it. I actually carried it today and it was lighter than my Beretta. I did notice the gun was little thicker than the Beretta but was nice because it didn't have all of the external parts like the Beretta. I'm very pleased. Thanks for all of the input ladies and gents. It definitely eased my tension about being a first-time Glock owner.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Bharvey said:


> Well, I pretty much had my mind made up but after reading some of the posts I went ahead and purchased a Glock 19 Gen 3 yesterday. I originally wanted a Gen 4 but didn't feel like paying the extra money. The Gen 3 grip suit me just fine. I took it out late yesterday evening and put about 100 rounds through it and it shot like a champ. Had a pretty good trigger reset on it and I was able to pull of some pretty quick "double-taps" with decent accuracy. I'm extremely happy with it. I actually carried it today and it was lighter than my Beretta. I did notice the gun was little thicker than the Beretta but was nice because it didn't have all of the external parts like the Beretta. I'm very pleased. Thanks for all of the input ladies and gents. It definitely eased my tension about being a first-time Glock owner.


Good deal.Now go get some good night sights, get a trigger job ( easy to do yourself w/ parts from Glockstore dot come ) and then have Dale Hunnicutt @ gripreductions dot com fix your up ! You'll thank me later..LOL
Here is a pic of my 21 and my old ladys 17 that we use for IDPA.


----------



## dwilliams35

Ernest said:


> Think Glocks are great weapons. Personally, I hate the triggers. Not a fan of DAO triggers.


It's not 'zackly a double action trigger, ya know... a long way from it.


----------



## WRsteveX

I put a drop in 3.5lb in mine. Could not imagine owning another one without it


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

WRsteveX said:


> I put a drop in 3.5lb in mine. Could not imagine owning another one without it


All 4 of my Glocks have 3.5 triggers ! Won't own one w/out it


----------



## Bharvey

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Good deal.Now go get some good night sights, get a trigger job ( easy to do yourself w/ parts from Glockstore dot come ) and then have Dale Hunnicutt @ gripreductions dot com fix your up ! You'll thank me later..LOL
> Here is a pic of my 21 and my old ladys 17 that we use for IDPA.


 Very Nice! I will be in the market for night sights. I actually found a pretty good website for inexpensive night sights. www.nightsighters.com It's not tritium or other expensive night sights but they worked for what I needed them for. They're just small iridescent dots that you stick to your sight and adhere them with a hair dryer. If I'm not mistaken he even makes one for the rear sight of a Glock. All you do is hit them with a little light and they'll glow for a while. Heck I used to take my Taurus pig hunting and just the moonlight alone would make them glow. It's a cheaper alternative to expensive sights. More than likely I'll save my money and do it the right way this time...lol


----------



## Bharvey

I checked out the Glock store. I found a $15 "Lone Wolf 3.5 Connector." Is this what you are talking about? The description says it's drop in and will instantly give it a faster reset and lighter trigger pull. http://www.glockstore.com/custom-parts-amp-accessories/lone-wolf-3-5-lb-connector


----------



## WRsteveX

Man, I don't know. I spent like $70 or something but got a complete assembly. Oh well, too late


----------



## Bharvey

WRsteveX said:


> Man, I don't know. I spent like $70 or something but got a complete assembly. Oh well, too late


I saw the complete assemblies and was looking at them but that "3.5" caught my eye after reading it on here. I thought, "surely that's not what they were talking about," but after reading the description it sounds like that's all someone would need; given it actually did what they're saying it does. It probably does help a bit, but I bet it doesn't compare to a complete trigger kit; it can't... can it?


----------



## twoiron

its a great gun. I have had my gen 3 19 for around 10 years, never jammed or had one problem with it. if your going to conceal you may want to look at the 26.


----------



## Lsube0555

If your set on a gun just for carry maybe give the XDS a shot they came out with the 9mm it's pretty small and sweet


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Bharvey said:


> I checked out the Glock store. I found a $15 "Lone Wolf 3.5 Connector." Is this what you are talking about? The description says it's drop in and will instantly give it a faster reset and lighter trigger pull. http://www.glockstore.com/custom-parts-amp-accessories/lone-wolf-3-5-lb-connector


Yes.... the 3.5 connector plus ,you need the competition spring kit.These 3 springs run $8.Then I did a polished job.Check Youtube for this.I polished all points that contact each other to a mirror finish....this alone makes a difference in " smoothing " the trigger out. You really don't need the complete assembly..IMO. Hope this helps 

Definitely save up for a good set of night sights.You won't have time to " charge " your sights if you need your weapon in a split second.There are some good night sights out their for $80-120.I have Trijicon HD's on my carry gun and Tru Glo's on my " house " Glock.Both are very bright w/ the brightest being the Triji's in my opinion.

Also, get yourself a Crossbreed Supertuck for IWB carry and a good leather high-ride holster for OWB and you'll be good to go.Save the cheap paddle holsters for " range time "....but also you should practice drawing and shooting from the holster that you use for daily carry.


----------



## WRsteveX

On mine, I pushed out the 2 pins holding the trigger in, the stock one fell out in my lap, I driopped the new trigger in, and pushed the pins back in. Took like 6 seconds.


----------



## SmithEC

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Yes.... the 3.5 connector plus ,you need the competition spring kit.These 3 springs run $8.Then I did a polished job.Check Youtube for this.I polished all points that contact each other to a mirror finish....this alone makes a difference in " smoothing " the trigger out. You really don't need the complete assembly..IMO. Hope this helps


And that's the answer right there.

I'd highly recommend that you don't get on the glockstore website and start buying all the gimmicks like skeletonized titanium strikers and all that nonsense.

Spring kit and connector and polish the connector, just like the Capt says.

Go ahead and order at least one extra set of spring cups while you're ordering. That's the sort of thing you buy along with another order.

I put a fulcrum trigger in my Glocks. Not necessary, but I do it. The heck of it is, I'll get the non-adjustable ones. Doesn't make sense, but whatever.

Sounds like you're just about good to go, there.

Congrats on the new handgun!

.


----------



## Bharvey

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Yes.... the 3.5 connector plus ,you need the competition spring kit.These 3 springs run $8.Then I did a polished job.Check Youtube for this.I polished all points that contact each other to a mirror finish....this alone makes a difference in " smoothing " the trigger out. You really don't need the complete assembly..IMO. Hope this helps
> 
> Definitely save up for a good set of night sights.You won't have time to " charge " your sights if you need your weapon in a split second.There are some good night sights out their for $80-120.I have Trijicon HD's on my carry gun and Tru Glo's on my " house " Glock.Both are very bright w/ the brightest being the Triji's in my opinion.
> 
> Also, get yourself a Crossbreed Supertuck for IWB carry and a good leather high-ride holster for OWB and you'll be good to go.Save the cheap paddle holsters for " range time "....but also you should practice drawing and shooting from the holster that you use for daily carry.


Awesome. Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely look into the night sights. I need to find a good IWB carry holster. I have a Tagua OWB holster that's been serving me pretty well. I have, however, been looking to get a high-ride OWB so that I can carry it more on my hip and less on the back side of my hip. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bharvey

SmithEC said:


> And that's the answer right there.
> 
> I'd highly recommend that you don't get on the glockstore website and start buying all the gimmicks like skeletonized titanium strikers and all that nonsense.
> 
> Spring kit and connector and polish the connector, just like the Capt says.
> 
> Go ahead and order at least one extra set of spring cups while you're ordering. That's the sort of thing you buy along with another order.
> 
> I put a fulcrum trigger in my Glocks. Not necessary, but I do it. The heck of it is, I'll get the non-adjustable ones. Doesn't make sense, but whatever.
> 
> Sounds like you're just about good to go, there.
> 
> Congrats on the new handgun!
> 
> .


Thanks! And Thanks for the info. I didn't realize there were so many different thing you could do with a Glock. It seems like they're the AR15s of the handgun world.


----------



## CoastalAngler

My EDC is a Glock 23, which is essentially a G19 that's a .40.

It's a little thick...but it's not unmanageable. I'm a big boy (6'4" 300 lbs) and I carry mine in either a Milt Sparks Summer Special 2 or some old Galco OWB holster I bought years ago. Conceals easily with an untucked golf shirt, Tommy Bahama Style shirt, or even most of my dark colored T shirts.

As for reliability...I have LOTS of Glocks...and I have not, in over a decade of firing them ever had a FTF/FTE. They're the kind of gun that doesn't do anything really great, but does everything pretty well.

I don't get the folks that claim they can't handle the trigger or grip angle...I'd bet dollars to donuts that those folks that spew that read it on the interwebz, and fire less than 50 rounds a year...through ANYTHING.

Get it...the only problem may be finding ammo right now...strangely, the .40 S&W is available everywhere I go...9mm is non-existent.


----------



## TranTheMan

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Definitely save up for a good set of night sights.You won't have time to " charge " your sights if you need your weapon in a split second.There are some good night sights out their for $80-120.I have Trijicon HD's on my carry gun and Tru Glo's on my " house " Glock.Both are very bright w/ the brightest being the Triji's in my opinion.


Did you replace the sights bt yourself? if so, would you recommend a sight removal thingy? Or would a non-marring (?) drift punch be adequate? I hate to invest in a $130 device that only is used once.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

TranTheMan said:


> Did you replace the sights bt yourself? if so, would you recommend a sight removal thingy? Or would a non-marring (?) drift punch be adequate? I hate to invest in a $130 device that only is used once.


I use my local LGS. I buy enough from them and send them enough business that it is basically free. LOL One would have to change sights more than 5 0r 6 times to justify a sight removal tool.A vice and a non-marring tool will work w/ most sights.

As far as holsters go, my two favorite are the DeSantis Speed Scabbard for OWB and the Crossbreed Supertuck for IWB.You want a IWB holster that keeps your weapon high and tight for best concealability.A good sturdy belt is also a must.A use a 511 Tactical Operators belt for my everyday dress.....I do not tuck my shirts in ! If I absolutely have to...I'll don a ankle holster w/ my Diamondback DB9 in it  Here's my 2 daily carry rigs and a " family pic " ....LOL


----------



## WRsteveX

I have the clip draw on my 27. I don't have a chl. But like if I'm moving it from my truck to hotel room of have to transport somewhere real quick I like it. Just stick it iwb and go. I also carry it hog hunting that way, and its pretty comfy. I haven't tried a ton of holsters, but the ones I have tried are just too bulky for my liking. I had it on my G22 and liked it, but the 27 is just a lot easier for me to carry (scrawny dude)


----------



## WRsteveX




----------



## dwilliams35

Bharvey said:


> Thanks! And Thanks for the info. I didn't realize there were so many different thing you could do with a Glock. It seems like they're the AR15s of the handgun world.


Actually, they really are playing a fairly distant second fiddle to the 1911 platform in that regard..


----------



## dwilliams35

I've got a G35 that had the 3.5 connector on it from the factory, and it really is a pretty spectacular difference between it and the other factory triggers..


----------



## SmithEC

If you're going to replace pieces of you trigger assembly or what-not, a resource that you may find helpful is a downloadable .pdf that glocktriggers maintains on their site.

I don't know anything about their products. I do know that this .pdf in printed form can be very useful. It addresses more than trigger assemblies.

A link to where you can get it -- click right under Trigger Installation -

glock trigger pdf

.


----------



## glenbo

If you're uncomfortable trying to replace any parts by yourself, there's a man who is usually at the gun shows who has a small vendor space and calls himself the Glock Smith. He's replaced sights and triggers on all our Glocks for the last 15 years or so, he's quick, he's good, and he's cheap. He knows Glocks inside and out. I won't go to anyone else since he has always done me good.


----------



## Bharvey

Let's segway into a Night Sight discussion! I'm definitely looking into night sights but I have two problems. 1. I really love the factory rear sight. 2. What sights should I go with? Truglo, Trjicon, Meprolight, ect...?


----------



## TranTheMan

Bharvey said:


> Let's segway into a Night Sight discussion! I'm definitely looking into night sights but I have two problems. 1. I really love the factory rear sight. 2. What sights should I go with? Truglo, Trjicon, Meprolight, ect...?


You can keep the factory sight and perhaps try the XS night sight for the front?

http://www.xssights.com/?gclid=COO4ubrA-rcCFeHm7Aod_z4AoA


----------



## Bharvey

TranTheMan said:


> You can keep the factory sight and perhaps try the XS night sight for the front?
> 
> http://www.xssights.com/?gclid=COO4ubrA-rcCFeHm7Aod_z4AoA


Now there's an idea. Night sight on the front only... hmm...


----------



## dwilliams35

Bharvey said:


> Let's segway into a Night Sight discussion! I'm definitely looking into night sights but I have two problems. 1. I really love the factory rear sight. 2. What sights should I go with? Truglo, Trjicon, Meprolight, ect...?


Never used a segway to put in night sights: you generally need both hands or you're going to wreck...

Best ones I've ever found (personal preference, of course) is Heinie straight eights...


----------



## glenbo

Bharvey said:


> Let's segway into a Night Sight discussion! I'm definitely looking into night sights but I have two problems. 1. I really love the factory rear sight. 2. What sights should I go with? Truglo, Trjicon, Meprolight, ect...?


Easier to segue.


----------



## Bharvey

glenbo said:


> Easier to segue.


 Not one of my finest moments...Can you tell I've been talking about "Segways" recently...?


----------



## patrickjames

I have a Glock 21 and A Glock 17. I want to get a Glock 27 and get a Glock 23 magazine and mag insert so it will feel like a mid size with the shorter barrel.


----------



## tec

I just can't get past the thought that carrying a Glock is like carrying a cocked revolver.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

i would buy a glock 26..you can still carry plenty of capacity but you have an inherently smaller firearm, mine fits in the pocket...
i will never buy another handgun again with a rail unless i specifically wanted the weapon to mount a light on for home defense...(xds with a rail (barf) purely retarded IMO)


----------



## CDHknives

tec said:


> I just can't get past the thought that carrying a Glock is like carrying a cocked revolver.


Just remind yourself that it is nothing like carrying a cocked revolver. It is much more accurate to say it is like carrying an *un*cocked revolver. Proper striker fired pistols like the Glock action do not have the firing pin compressed with anything near the energy to fire. Without a trigger pull (exactly like a revolver in single action mode) to 'cock' the firing pin/striker, it can't fire.


----------



## tec

Thanks for that simple explanation CD. Now I get it.


----------



## CoastalAngler

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i would buy a glock 26..you can still carry plenty of capacity but you have an inherently smaller firearm, mine fits in the pocket...
> i will never buy another handgun again with a rail unless i specifically wanted the weapon to mount a light on for home defense...(xds with a rail (barf) purely retarded IMO)


You're going to get Glock leg one day if you're not using a holster.


----------



## Wolf6151

I ordered a Glock 19 back in early March and picked it up a couple days ago. Love my Glocks 19 and 23.


----------



## SmithEC

CoastalAngler said:


> You're going to get Glock leg one day if you're not using a holster.


The answer to that problem may be this.

I've never used one, but know of folks who carry IWB without a holster that use it.

It might work for pocket carry, too.

.


----------



## Moosehoof87

Around 15 feet. Amerglo night sights, 3.5 lb ghost connector, 4 lb competition springs. Can't be more happy with mine. Carry it in a comptac iwb holster. Shot this target yesterday at Memorial Shooting center in Houston. If you buy the connector or glock parts from them they install for free. Love my glock 19.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

CoastalAngler said:


> You're going to get Glock leg one day if you're not using a holster.


the glock tends to sit in the safe 
a 3 inch 1911 is my everyday carry


----------



## Bharvey

Hey fellas. I love this Glock 19 so much I'm strongly considering getting another one. I need to sell my Beretta PX4 and may place an add on the classifieds fairly soon. Should I get another G19 or is there another comparable Glock I should look into? The G19 fits my hand perfectly and is working great for concealed carrying. I will likely end up using the other Glock for home security and maybe a few pig hunts. Any suggestions? I want to stick with 9mm...


----------



## dwilliams35

Bharvey said:


> Hey fellas. I love this Glock 19 so much I'm strongly considering getting another one. I need to sell my Beretta PX4 and may place an add on the classifieds fairly soon. Should I get another G19 or is there another comparable Glock I should look into? The G19 fits my hand perfectly and is working great for concealed carrying. I will likely end up using the other Glock for home security and maybe a few pig hunts. Any suggestions? I want to stick with 9mm...


 "comparable glock"? Are you serious? There's such a ridiculous amount of standardization in their frame size, etc., that about the only thing you'll notice between a nine and a .40 is recoil. the double-stack .45 is a bigger frame, but the 36 is essentially built off the 9mm/.40 platform.. Same grip size, same grip angle, same frame size, etc. etc. etc... Just pick your caliber, grip length, and slide/barrel length..


----------



## SmithEC

Whether you just get another G19 or not is just going to have to be up to you.

A lot of folks in this thread like the G23. I'm sure there's good reason for that. The .40 recoil has a weird kind of "snap" that doesn't suit some, while it suits plenty others. If it doesn't suit you, just convert it to a 9mm.

I don't like to own two of the exact same any firearm. Same caliber - yes. Same gun - no.

You have a G19. Now look at the G23 and G17.

If you take that second 9mm hog hunting, you might get the same result that fella' in the SBR thread got -- you might shoot a hog 16 times and not kill it. That might depend on the ammo, I suppose.

For something like that, the G20 might be a better choice.

G20 and G19:










.


----------



## Bharvey

dwilliams35 said:


> "comparable glock"? Are you serious? There's such a ridiculous amount of standardization in their frame size, etc., that about the only thing you'll notice between a nine and a .40 is recoil. the double-stack .45 is a bigger frame, but the 36 is essentially built off the 9mm/.40 platform.. Same grip size, same grip angle, same frame size, etc. etc. etc... Just pick your caliber, grip length, and slide/barrel length..


Um...Yes I was serious. Wouldn't have asked it if I wasn't. I just bought my first Glock a couple of weeks ago so I'm not well-versed in Glock firearms or their specifications. That's a fair enough answer though.:doowapsta


----------



## Bharvey

SmithEC said:


> Whether you just get another G19 or not is just going to have to be up to you.
> 
> A lot of folks in this thread like the G23. I'm sure there's good reason for that. The .40 recoil has a weird kind of "snap" that doesn't suit some, while it suits plenty others. If it doesn't suit you, just convert it to a 9mm.
> 
> I don't like to own two of the exact same any firearm. Same caliber - yes. Same gun - no.
> 
> You have a G19. Now look at the G23 and G17.
> 
> If you take that second 9mm hog hunting, you might get the same result that fella' in the SBR thread got -- you might shoot a hog 16 times and not kill it. That might depend on the ammo, I suppose.
> 
> For something like that, the G20 might be a better choice.
> 
> G20 and G19:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice pics. Yeah I don't like owning two of the same gun either; therein lies my delimma considering I like the G19 so much. I am looking at the G17 as well. I won't be using it as a primary firearm for hunting pigs, but more of just a backup. I've killed quite a few pigs with my old Taurus 9mm and never had an issue with having to shoot them more than once or twice. Of course I'm not shooting 500lbers. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll write them down and give them a look!


----------



## RubenZamora

I was never glock guy until I actually used them a lot. LOVE THEM. Now have a Glock 19 gen 4, G26 gen 3 and a G20sf gen 3.

The G19 is a great FIT and size.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

My opinion is to get a Gen 4 Glock 34


----------



## Shooter

G19 all the way. It's my carry weapon at work and while in the states during the winter. I'm thin framed so I carry a G26 during the summer. I just bought my second G19 a while back. Building a race gun.


----------



## Bharvey

Thanks for the info guys. I bought a Glock 23 yesterday. Same exact size as the G19 but in a .40 caliber. Took it out last night and bout about 30 rounds through it. ACCURATE and manageable recoil. A definite difference in recoil but manageable none-the-less.


----------

